# P2000SK



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

Whats your guys thought on the p2000sk, Im considering picking one up for a carry gun.. I have shot the Usp and loved it, how does the p2000sk compare to the usp or a springfield XD subcompact


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Be aware that w/o the finger extension, it's hard to get a good grip on the SK.

I have a USPcompact. I almost got the P2000, but I like the frame safety on the USP - I can keep it cocked and locked. 

My regular pistol is a P99 compact, though. If I didn't have that, I'd probably buy a P2000. I think I'd personally prefer the P2000 over the SK - There isn't much size difference anyway.

That being said, I have only heard pos things about it. Just figure out if you want the LEM trigger or the regular DA/SA one.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have actually never felt the SK. I am really considering getting a P2000 though. I love the look and feel of it! I am sure both are great guns so just get what feels best for you!
P2000








P2000 Sub


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I love mine. It does take a couple of times to the range to get use to it, but after that it is awsome.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beautiful gun - as I said before - If I didn't already have a gun that size, I would buy the P2000 

How do U like the LEM trigger?


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

It is one of the best carry guns I own. Small..... good caliber.... LEM trigger..... and pretty accurate!!! I carry the SK now and set my USPc in the case ........Until winter carry then they switch!!


----------



## aljabar (Jul 1, 2006)

*P2000 Sk*

I recently purchased one and I like it very much. I also shoot Para .45s and find the SK trigger pull to be much stronger. I don't like the trigger pull nearly as much as the Para LDA but once you get used to it, it is very nice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I fixed the image tags for U guys so the pictures show again...


----------

